# One movie for Bansko, Bulgaria



## kronhollio (Aug 28, 2012)

One movie for Bansko, Bulgaria



SNow A Days on Vimeo


According your suggestions I will write something for Bansko, Bulgaria
Bansko is newest mountain resort in the Balkan. In Bulgaria has many resort which are:

Bansko
Borovets
Vitosha (very near to the capital Sofia) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc-5...xt=C37a3b9eUDOEgsToPDskL95DMKO5tLlCYUH9m7dpUc
Rila lakes (http://vimeo.com/12700556)
Maliovitsa (http://vimeo.com/37625541#at=0)
Bezbog
Pamporovo ( http://vimeo.com/36248963)
Chepelare (http://vimeo.com/37105456)
Kartala (http://vimeo.com/34176005)


Bulgarian facts

• Bulgaria is the country with the oldest name in Europe.
• Bulgaria is the homeland of the yogurt.
• Bulgaria ranks 3rd in Europe for the number of its valuable archeological monuments.
• The Bulgarian army is the only one in the world that never lost a single flag, was the first one to drop a bomb from the air, and the first one in which a woman was involved in air combat.
• Bulgarians were the first to use the Cyrillic alphabet.
• The inventor of the first electronic computer is of Bulgarian origin.
• The famous Bulgarian rose-oil is used in many leading perfumes in the world.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## kronhollio (Aug 28, 2012)

I think that is not spam


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Maybe not the actually link but you should at least tell people what there clicking on. Like some details, not just "hey here's a movie"


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

not spam, free 15 min movie im assuming from Bugaria.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Justin said:


> not spam, free 15 min movie im assuming from Bugaria.


How is it not spam? He didn't even say what it was, you had to come say...:dunno:


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

well spam is usually to sell something. also im assuming english is not what his native tough is.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Justin said:


> well spam is usually to sell something. also im assuming english is not what his native tough is.


"*Forum spam*: is the creating of messages that are advertisements, abusive, or otherwise unwanted on Internet forums. It is generally done by automated spambots, or manually with unscrupulous intentions."

How was I to know that it wasn't an ad or something if he wasn't specific?:dunno: Also I think you meant tongue not tough :cheeky4:

(not to mention he made two threads about it)


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes that is what i meant. 

I don't know what to say, really if you want to call it spam go for it. I don't really want to internet fight.


----------



## kronhollio (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for your comment I wrote somehting more about Bansko.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Justin said:


> well spam is usually to sell something. also im assuming english is not what his native tough is.


is it your native tough?


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes my native is VERY tough, tougher than the vast majority of other native toughnesses!!!!

All so you are tarty to the party, the mistake was already pointed out. 

I like to leave my mistakes out there for all to see. That way people can know that despite popular belief I am not perfect


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Those are some interesting facts about Bulgaria. Snowolf may demand that you list your sources


----------

